# Grocery Stores Open Christmas Day



## mudbug

I kid you not.  All of them around here.

I almost want to go to buy a loaf of bread or gallon of milk just to see who got stuck working on Christmas.  

For non-Christians, I guess it's no big deal (and maybe means holiday pay), but it just smells wrong to me.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

I agree...I think it is ridiculous.  Even little stores are open back where I used to live.  In CT, Blockbuster, Friendly's, CVS, Walgreen's,...all of these stores are open.  I realize that not everyone celebrates Christmas but a majority do.  Why is there such a need for stores to be open?  Get you things before!!!


----------



## joanne81

More things are staying open on christmas each year.


----------



## skilletlicker

I see from their circulars that the two biggest chain grocers around here are closing early Christmas eve and opening the 26th.  Maybe it's a bible belt thing.


----------



## crewsk

Mudbug, the place hubby works never closes for anything. With his schedule, he works Chrismas Eve & is off Christmas Day this year, last year, he worked both days. I mean seriosly, it's not like they are making something to save the world or anything, it's just kayaks & canoes!!!


----------



## middie

I work at a major grocery chain and they're only closed one day a year... Christmas. Easter's not even consindered to be a holiday. It's all about the mighty dollar.


----------



## mudbug

jeez, crewsk!  Ya gotta wonder.

skillet, it may be a Bible Belt thing, but this is the first year they've done it around here.


----------



## VeraBlue

It all began years ago when people simply had to go to the movies on New Year's Day.  Then they had to shop on New Year's Day.  Then it was imperative to make a purchase of some kind on Thanksgiving morning.  Then, for the late wakers, it could wait till Thanksgiving afternoon.  

We have people who simply have to shop for christmas gifts until 1 in the morning.  Some have to get in there at 6am.  

It doesn't surprise me that shop owners want to remain open on the holiday.  The people keep going in!!!!

If people would simply stay home and enjoy the holiday, refusing to frequent any business that feels the need to keep employees working, the owners would lose money and rethink the entire enterprise.    As the customer, we apparently permit this to happen.  I would sincerely ask that you don't go in for that loaf of bread.  You'd make more of a point by staying away.


----------



## skilletlicker

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> It doesn't surprise me that shop owners want to remain open on the holiday.  The people keep going in!!!!
> 
> If people would simply stay home and enjoy the holiday, refusing to frequent any business that feels the need to keep employees working, the owners would lose money and rethink the entire enterprise.    As the customer, we apparently permit this to happen.  I would sincerely ask that you don't go in for that loaf of bread.  You'd make more of a point by staying away.


----------



## Michelemarie

I think we should all stay home with our family on the holdays - but the holidays don't always mean to everyone what it means to me - sadly  - some people don't want to be with their family - some people don't have family. I feel sorry for those people.


----------



## Half Baked

I can remember someone in my family was sick on Christmas Eve about 50 yrs ago and we drove all over Alexandria VA and Washington DC to find a pharmacy that was open.  We were gone for hours.  

I remember it because of all the wonderful Christmas lights that I got to see and I got to be alone with my dad.


----------



## Barb L.

middie said:
			
		

> I work at a major grocery chain and they're only closed one day a year... Christmas. Easter's not even consindered to be a holiday. It's all about the mighty dollar.


  Middie, I did too for 16 yrs., so sad- greedy - probably cost more for all the lights they use !!  Retired --woo hoo, but miss the income !


----------



## Barb L.

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I think we should all stay home with our family on the holdays - but the holidays don't always mean to everyone what it means to me - sadly  - some people don't want to be with their family - some people don't have family. I feel sorry for those people.


  I agree with you  Middie, we are so fortunate to have the familys we have.  My Parents are gone,  one brother out of town.   But I have one married son w/ 2 great grandsons, and a son at home --  love em' all  and so thankful !


----------



## auntdot

Gosh, it takes away one of the great horrors, and subsequent joys, of the season.  

The horror comes when suddenly you realize that you do not have a key ingredient for a dish, panic because no store is open, and you have to figurre out some solution to the problem.  The joy comes when you pull the dish off without the item. Or figure out how to substitute for it while you know the in-laws are on the road.

Now, I suppose, one can always run out to the local A&P (do those stores even exist anymore?) and pick up the forgotten potatoes, but it seems to me the stores being open kinda takes away the challange of the day.

Am tongue in cheek of course.  And do feel sorry for those who celebrate Christmas having to work.

And am kinda sorry for those who do not celebrate the day having to work.

To me the idea of Christmas for anyone should be peace on Earth and goodwill to all. Even for those who do not attach a religious meaning to the day.

In WWI soldiers on both sides left their trenches on Christmas and met in friendship with the folks they had, and soon would be again, shooting at.

If a day can do such a thing, why do we want to lessen it?

Am not a naif, but to me Christmas is a special day.

Just a thought.  Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## stargazer021

I don't know about stores closing for Christmas being unique to the "Bible Belt". I'm in Michigan and in my city there is virtually nothing open on Christmas Day- and I for one like it that way.


----------



## Jenyfari

I guess not everyone celebrates Christmas and when you think about it we could be working on days that other religions celebrate so I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## skilletlicker

Jenyfari said:
			
		

> I guess not everyone celebrates Christmas and when you think about it we could be working on days that other religions celebrate so I don't see a problem with it.


 After managing and supervising for many years, I can't recall anyone ever seriously complaining about being forced to abstain from work on Dec. 25.


----------



## amber

To me it doesnt matter one way or another if stores want to be open or not for whichever holidays.  Sure, back in the day, not long ago really, most stores would close up shop, but the reality is that people like to shop, whether it be Christmas or any other holiday.

There are many that like to see a movie at the theatre on or around Christmas, and I dont think many would like the theatre to close


----------



## Andy M.

In Massachusetts, there are blue laws.  A group of laws dictated by the church many years ago that, among other things, mandate stores be closed on Sundays and holidays.  

Little by little, these laws are being eliminated.  Now all stores can be open on holidays and Sundays except liquor stores.  I guess they are too evil.  That is, except for the Sundays between Thanksgiving and Christmas when they can be open on Sundays.

...oh, also, they are not too evil to stay open on Sundays if they are in communities within ten miles of the NH border.  That's because the NH liquor stores are open on Sundays and we don't want the stores to lose too much business.

All this illiustrates that laws are often made to accommodate one group or another, whether it's the church or the economy that is dictating, and just how absurd they can be.

Whether or not stores are open on a holiday does not impact how I celebrate or enjoy any holiday.  People will shop or not based on what they want or need.  More power to them.  I stay home.

Vera is right, if no one shops, they will close.  The opposite is also true.  If you open they will come.


----------



## YT2095

I prefer to stay in for Christmas also, but if a toy or gift requires batteries....
well I`m afraid it`s coat and boots on and off to the local shop.


----------



## buckytom

ok, you're all forgetting one industry. television.

i have worked almost every holiday, save a few that luckily fell on my 1 day off per week, since 1987. easter-schmeaster. thanksgkving, ok, but i'll be late. fortunately, i get to work midnights on christmas, so i only sacrifice sleep.

the cbs eye never blinks.

i mean it. it's creepy. 

lol, j/k. 

it does sucketh, tho. to have traded your soul for good pay and bennies. i am the antithesis of "easy rider". i am owned by the man.

i am the rat on the treadmill of life. if i stop, i'll croak.


merry christmas everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

BT:

At least you have a positive attitude!


----------



## PytnPlace

I don't support the stores on Christmas.  I feel so sorry for the people that have to work.  I feel the same about Thanksgiving.   I wonder about the travelers tho - most of the gas stations are closed around here.  Even the ones next to the highway.


----------



## YT2095

kinda makes ya wonder about our Lads And Lasses over in iraq and afganistan and other places too!


----------



## Veloce

Everything in town will be closed. It's the only day of the year the Pizza place, the Chinese take-out place, the gas stations and the supermarket are closed.


----------



## BlueCat

I remember going to a grocery store on either Christmas or New Year's Day one year and was surprised to find the more senior clerks working there.  I asked why they got stuck with it, and they all giggled and said that they fight over it because it's double time and a half for them.  So there's another perspective.  I try my best to never go to a retail store or gas station on a holiday.  I think everyone should have a special day off once in awhile.

BC


----------



## Veloce

That's a good point. When I had a union job delivering ice cream from the warehouse to the retail sales points I was paid double time and a half for working on the 4th of July. I didn't mind at all.


----------



## shpj4

There are some Grocery Stores open on Christmas Day in the San Fernando Valley in Southern California and I think it is awful.  The people working should be home with their families - I do know that those who work are getting double time.

The one good thing if you forgot anything for your dinner who can go out and buy it.


----------



## Candocook

There have been cute articles in the NYTimes about eating Chinese takeout in the City--the Chinese restaurants are open and it seems to be sort of a tradition for Jewish folk to eat Chinese.  At least that was one post on a board I frequent--they were going for DimSum.
As for stores, most of ours are closed.


----------



## webworm98

I disagree there are people who don’t get paid a full weeks wage if they don’t work on a holiday & those that do work on Holiday do not get paid extra.  Gas stations are the ones that used to be open  on Christmas Day.  Lot of travels sometimes ran out of gas.   I am surprised to hear some of them are closed.

I ran out of  soft rinks and a couple of other items.  So, I had to go to CVS.  They were real friendly and nice.  The only problem I had was using my MasterCard debit card as a pin purchase.  (Yes, I know my pin) I had to select credit and hit cancel (atm pin pad pops up) before my transactions went through.  I joked with the cashier that the pin network must have taken a holiday.  She laughed.


----------



## TATTRAT

seems like ALL the Chinese restaurants and 7-11's were open, that was about it. I know a few buddies that decided to open there bars at 7pm, I guess for post-inlaw stress relief.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I used to work for a huge retail chain. I didnt mind working holidays. I dont have kids. ANd I can see my relatives but just not on a holiday. It wasnt really that bad. Plus people need things, even on Christmas. Medicine, food, last minute gifts. I like the idea that, if there is something I need badly, I can get it. 
This year I needed to get Benedryl.  Im allergic to dogs. Plus the bulbs burnt out on some of our Christmas lights. AND.... we ran out of yeast. AND we needed a tool to repair my aunts windows. 

Last minute things I guess.


----------



## Rob Babcock

Veloce said:
			
		

> Everything in town will be closed. It's the only day of the year the Pizza place, the Chinese take-out place, the gas stations and the supermarket are closed.



Around here the Chinese restaurants are all open on Xmas.  And they're packed, too!  I myself have had Xmas dinner with my brother & sister at the Peking.

But not this year!


----------



## VeraBlue

Well, the holiday is over, and stores still have not gone back to 'normal' business hours.

My son has to work from 8am till 11pm tonight!  He works at one of those computer/appliance shops on Route 17 in Paramus.  My daughter has to work from 7am to 5pm.  She works at a designer jean/clothing shop in Soho.  I'm working because I simply never close.  I have students from Europe and Asia who just cannot get home for the holidays so we always open.

Every organization is going to 'do' the holiday pay differently.   Usually, and again, I stress the word usually....people who actually work a holiday get double time.  At the very least, they get time and a half.  If you'd normally work the holiday because it's a day of the week you normally work, and your place of business happens to close, you'd get regular pay for the holiday as long as you work your scheduled day before and your scheduled day after the holiday.  That doesn't mean you have to work the day before and the day after, just whatever day you were scheduled for.  

The idea of employers using 'non-christian' employees to cover those holidays is unconstitutional because it is flagrant discrimination.  People cannot be given certain work hours because of their faith or religion.  You cannot give older employees scheduled hours on say, New Year's Eve, either, for the same reasons.  Sure, an employer can ask who wants to work the holiday...but, ultimately, if the place has to be manned, it has to be manned fairly.  A federal holiday is a federal holiday..and all employees are entitled to the benefits of that holiday.  The days of believing that only 'jewish' employees worked on Christmas or only single people worked on the 4th of July are over.  Most companies employee some sort of Spirit of Diversity policy.  Those policies clearly state that all employees, regardless of race, age, sexual inclination, religious belief, body image, geographic origin,  education, financial situation, etc...must all be treated fairly with regard to all company policies.

The preceeding has been a public service announcement.  Besides, I have to go to work now.


----------



## LoveCookin

I almost had to run out and get charcoal to finish smoking my turkey. Fortunately, I was able to borrow. My son mentioned he did not want me to go to boycot those places that were making their employees work a holiday  .


----------



## GB

Mrs. Cuillo said:
			
		

> I agree...I think it is ridiculous.


I do not see why it is ridiculous. not everyone celebrates the holiday, and just because a majority of the people do, that is not reason to think it is ridiculous to think that the rest of us would not want to be able to have our normal conveniences.

Speaking as someone who never celebrated Xmas (until recently when I got married and we started celebrating with my wifes family), Xmas has always been a difficult time. While everyone else is sitting around the tree opening gifts we were forced to eat Chinese food and go to the movies because those the the ONLY things open. You either get take out (make sure to order two hours ahead of time) or you eat there (another two hour wait). You fight for a seat at the movies and hope you can get two together and not have to sit in the very front row.

Having the grocery stores open is HUGE in my opinion. I do not think anyone should be forced to work that day, but for people who want to then why not?



			
				skilletlicker said:
			
		

> After managing and supervising for many years, I can't recall anyone ever seriously complaining about being forced to abstain from work on Dec. 25.


 Well let me tell you that it DOES in fact happen. It is very insulting to a lot of people that they are forced to take that day off, but have to use their vacation time to take their own holidays off. Not everyone celebrates the same holiday and a lot of people forget that or refuse to believe it.

I am not trying to be a scrooge here. I am just trying to show the other side of things.


----------



## GB

LoveCookin said:
			
		

> My son mentioned he did not want me to go to boycot those places that were making their employees work a holiday  .


Would he feel the same way for companies that made their employees work on Chanukah or Ramadan or any other non Christian holiday? Just something for him to think about.


----------



## buckytom

i was thinking of you, geebs, yesterday. you've reinforced what many of my childhood friends felt.

(i am a strange mix of celtic, scandinavian, italian, jewish, and polynesian. yes, i'm a waponi woo.  j/k.)



it is a dicey subject, to decide who is willing to work, and who has to be told to work.

since i'm in a union, we go by seniority if everyone wants off. fortunately, a few guys are willing to work so it's never that difficult to cover. there were many years, though, that i was the new guy and had no voice in the matter. i worked all day, both thanksgiving and christmas.

in my experience, seniority is the only fair way to decide. in a few years, i'll be top dog, and the circle will have come around my way.

a few of the guys are jewish and muslim, so they don't mind helping out. i know a few actually feel it's their responsibility, to be a good co-worker. it would suck, though, if they felt like the _had_ to work or be looked badly upon.

sadly, the only other people that i saw at work were divorced guys that aren't seeing their kids. it made me very sad.


----------



## GB

buckytom said:
			
		

> sadly, the only other people that i saw at work were divorced guys that aren't seeing their kids. it made me very sad.


That really is quite sad!


----------



## BreezyCooking

While I am a Christian, I find folks who go positively RABID at the idea of some businesses being open on Christmas Day a rather creepy form of religious intolerance.

Like others here have posted, not EVERYONE is a Christian &/or celebrates Christmas.  And even if they do, if they perhaps really need or want the extra pay for working those extra hours, that's up to them - not YOU.  And whether you're working or not on the day has absolutely NO bearing on how you feel or celebrate Christmas.

And from a non-Christian viewpoint?  I've had friends of mine who don't celebrate the holiday LOVE working Xmas Day because they receive extra pay for having to do practically nothing because very few folks are out shopping.

I personally don't think it's up to a few to decide for everyone.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

I do realize that their are non-christian people but a huge majority of them still celebrate Christmas, even if they don't celebrate the religion.  And Christmas is such a hyped up thing that, whether or not you celebrate Christmas, you know about it.  I don't want to get too personal on this, but we would have to celebrate and decorate for every holiday for every religion if you wanted things to be done the politically correct way.  And I think that it is great that we as a country want everyone to feel welcome and free here, but we cannot accomodate, publically, all of the religions that are in this country.  There would be several people out of work due to a religous holiday almost every week.  
I guess I would just have to say that it should be up to those who would like to work those days.  If you opt to pay them more, that is basically saying that everyone who is christian who is working on a non-christian holiday should get paid extra for those days as well seeing as the people who worked on the christian holiday got paid more and it would create issues there.  It's a rough subject and depending on what religion you are is what your opinion is going to be.


----------



## GB

Mrs. Cuillo said:
			
		

> I do realize that their are non-christian people but a huge majority of them still celebrate Christmas, even if they don't celebrate the religion.


I am sure you did not mean it this way, but I find this statement very insulting. A lot of people assume that everyone celebrates Christmas (I do know that is not what you said), but the fact is that a lot of people do not. Another fact is even when you tell people you are not Christian they still _assume_ you at least celebrate Christmas. I can not tell you how many times I have told someone I was Jewish so I don't have a Christmas tree and they don't believe me. They flat out do not believe that anyone would not have a Christmas tree no matter what I say. 

I do not think that every single holiday needs to be recognized. I think that would be impossible like you say. I do think, however, that it needs to be recognized that not everyone celebrates the _ most popular_ holiday and that the world does not need to stop because a majority of the people in the US do celebrate it. Why should people who don't celebrate it be forced to stay at home and not do the normal things they would like to do just because others feel no one should have to work on _their_ holiday?


----------



## RMS

I'm just glad they closed here or else my son wouldn't have been with us for dinner.


----------



## VeraBlue

GB said:
			
		

> I am sure you did not mean it this way, but I find this statement very insulting. A lot of people assume that everyone celebrates Christmas (I do know that is not what you said), but the fact is that a lot of people do not. Another fact is even when you tell people you are not Christian they still _assume_ you at least celebrate Christmas. I can not tell you how many times I have told someone I was Jewish so I don't have a Christmas tree and they don't believe me. They flat out do not believe that anyone would not have a Christmas tree no matter what I say.
> 
> I do not think that every single holiday needs to be recognized. I think that would be impossible like you say. I do think, however, that it needs to be recognized that not everyone celebrates the _ most popular_ holiday and that the world does not need to stop because a majority of the people in the US do celebrate it. Why should people who don't celebrate it be forced to stay at home and not do the normal things they would like to do just because others feel no one should have to work on _their_ holiday?



I am loathe to insult anyone but a few thoughts come to mind on this topic, aside from those I've already penned.

Typically, the word 'society' is what 3/4 of the people do 3/4 of the tiime.  In the United States, society celebrates christmas, either as a religious holiday, as a secular holiday (like thanksgiving) or simply as a means to celebrate the winter solstice, which is where the entire celebration at December's end truly originated.
Some time ago, the federal government decided to make the celebration a national holiday.  Society is used to this idea.  Certain traditions, both religious and national, are followed.  It's unfortunate that anyone feels insulted or neglected that they cannot do the things they normally do on a holiday they do not celebrate.  In keeping with a spirit of respect and tolerance (and I have mountains to say on that particular word), some people simply have to go with the flow of society.  It's part of living in a country where diversity is prevelant.

Several examples, if I may....I live in Bergen County, NJ.  This is one of the few remaining counties in the country that keep blue laws on the books.  With the exception of supermarkets, theatres and restaurants, nothing is open in this county on Sunday.  No shopping for any of us.  Now I could move to another county, or shop in another county.   I could even vote my disapproval.  I knew the gig when I moved here.  I deal with it, enjoying the lack of heavy traffic one day every week.

I live near Teaneck, NJ.  Teaneck has a large jewish population.  Most of the shops on Cedar Lane cater to hebrew diets, jewish faith customs.  There is a hat store I like to frequent.  However, they close every Friday afternoon and don't reopen till Monday because of their faith and that of most of their customers.  Unfortunate for me, but again, I adapt.  I do this out of respect for my fellow countrymen who simply do things a different way.

I don't see the opening of shops on christmas as an answer to people who feel they have a right to do whatever they want on a day most people would like nothing better than to be home.  I see it as another loss for the people of this country.  I see it as a further gap in the lives of people who live shoulder to shoulder with each other, never even getting the name of a neighbour.  I see it as another tradition gone the way of block parties and welcome wagons.  I see it as dollars having more weight than the needs and desire of society.  I understand progress and I can easily accept change when I see it benefits society.  I just don't see this as being the case here.  

Finally, for anyone who truly feels put upon by not being able to live life as you normally would on December 25, please consider this.  It is just one day out of 365.  It's a very small inconvenience to endure when you consider how happy it makes so many other people.  I believe that if more people would consider that, and not just in regards to christmas, but anything that others do that you do not...I believe more people would truly feel more peace in their lives, overall.


----------



## VeraBlue

*on another note*

I would like to say thank you to everyone who is participating in this thread in such a calm manner.  I see that opinions are strong and sincere.  I appreciate that the responses have been kept so civil, which in turn keeps the conversation active.  Sure, we all love food, but it's nice to know we can discuss something to topical without resulting to fistycuffs.


----------



## Uncle Bob

All businesses should follow "bank schedules"...It works!!!!! 
Do you know anyone who does not get their banking done...
Think of the holidays they observe...not to mention week-ends...
I have not heard of any banks going 'broke' lately....


----------



## GB

Vera the problem with what you are saying is that Society does not mean what 3/4 of the people do 3/4 of the time. You just basically told 1/4 of all people that what they think does not matter and that is not true. That is also not society, or at least it should not be.

Vera, there is a restaurant in Boston owned by orthodox Jews. Their religion forbids them from working on the Sabbath. Their customers love the place, but a large number of them do not observe the Sabbath. Now they could say "oh well" and close the shop and observe the Sabbath. That would be perfectly fine. They chose to do something different. Each Friday afternoon they "sell" the shop to the employees. The employees become the owners for Fri and Sat. They work and keep all the profits. The employees then "sell" the shop back to the owners on Sunday. What is wrong with that? It takes everyone into consideration and everyone is happy. The owners get to celebrate their most holy holiday and the workers still get to earn money on those jobs without being forced to take the weekend off for a holiday they do not celebrate.

I "go with the flow" plenty. I have taken Xmas off from every job I have ever worked because my employer told me I had to. I never said a word about it. When I was forced to use vacation time to celebrate my holidays I did so with a smile on my face and never said a word. When people wish me a Merry Christmas I smile and wish them a Merry Christmas as well. They are saying it out of the goodness of their hearts and it is a wonderful thing even if I do not celebrate the holiday. When people I know who KNOW I am Jewish send me a Christmas card with a picture of Jesus on it I again smile and thank them knowing that it was with the best intentions. I do not see what the big deal is though for stores to be open of Christmas. I do not see how that diminishes the holiday for people who are celebrating it. They do not have to go to those stores. And if they happen to need something at one of those stores then, hey, they will be able to get it.


----------



## GB

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> All businesses should follow "bank schedules"...It works!!!!!
> Do you know anyone who does not get their banking done...
> Think of the holidays they observe...not to mention week-ends...
> I have not heard of any banks going 'broke' lately....


Ahh , but most banking can now be done online 365 days a week any hour of any day. If you don't have a computer then they also (most) have 800 numbers that are staffed almost every day of the year and not just during bankers hours.


----------



## GB

Let me just state for the record, in case anyone is misunderstanding where I am coming from, that I love Christmas. I love the attitude that people get around this time of the year. People, for the most part, become friendlier. People give each other a little more latitude than the rest of the year. I love seeing the lights and decorations. I love the Christmas music. I even celebrate the holiday with my wifes family (she is Jewish, but her family is not) and look forward to it every year. I did not want anyone thinking I was a Christmas hater or anything like that.


----------



## VeraBlue

GB said:
			
		

> Vera the problem with what you are saying is that Society does not mean what 3/4 of the people do 3/4 of the time. You just basically told 1/4 of all people that what they think does not matter and that is not true. That is also not society, or at least it should not be.
> 
> Vera, there is a restaurant in Boston owned by orthodox Jews. Their religion forbids them from working on the Sabbath. Their customers love the place, but a large number of them do not observe the Sabbath. Now they could say "oh well" and close the shop and observe the Sabbath. That would be perfectly fine. They chose to do something different. Each Friday afternoon they "sell" the shop to the employees. The employees become the owners for Fri and Sat. They work and keep all the profits. The employees then "sell" the shop back to the owners on Sunday. What is wrong with that? It takes everyone into consideration and everyone is happy. The owners get to celebrate their most holy holiday and the workers still get to earn money on those jobs without being forced to take the weekend off for a holiday they do not celebrate.
> 
> I "go with the flow" plenty. I have taken Xmas off from every job I have ever worked because my employer told me I had to. I never said a word about it. When I was forced to use vacation time to celebrate my holidays I did so with a smile on my face and never said a word. When people wish me a Merry Christmas I smile and wish them a Merry Christmas as well. They are saying it out of the goodness of their hearts and it is a wonderful thing even if I do not celebrate the holiday. When people I know who KNOW I am Jewish send me a Christmas card with a picture of Jesus on it I again smile and thank them knowing that it was with the best intentions. I do not see what the big deal is though for stores to be open of Christmas. I do not see how that diminishes the holiday for people who are celebrating it. They do not have to go to those stores. And if they happen to need something at one of those stores then, hey, they will be able to get it.



No, GB, I don't mean to suggest that it's okay for 1/4 of the people to feel their opinions don't matter.  But, sometimes, majority rules.  We cede to others all the time.  It's just part of being human.  

The restaurant you mentioned came up with a solution that works for them.  Again, it was a choice they made.   I imagine it could have gone any number of different ways, yes?  But this case is about something privately owned...not something that is public, like say...the nation.

The instance you refer to regarding having to use vacation time to celebrate a holiday of your religion is unfortunate.  However, in my experiences that is something in the past now, especially in large corporations.  It's discrimination to force an employee to use a vacation day  for religious observances.  Large companies that have diversity policies in place don't practice what you were subjected to.  

That you happily accept and return christmas greetings speaks volumes of your nature and character.  I fully understand the feelings you are experiencing as a result of being part of a minority at certain times.  (Imagine how it feels to be the pagan in a family of roman catholics).  It surely is not my intention to try to sway your thinkings or feelings.  Rather, I simply hoped to salve a wound.  Perhaps none exists, in which case, let me say, instead...Happpy New Year!

and at the risk of earning a smack...I didn't think there were any jews in boston.... please pardon my political incorrectness....


----------



## kitchenelf

GB - what a great concept when the owners "sell" the shop to those who want to work weekends and they get to keep the profits - I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking

GB - what a wonderful post.  So many of your thoughts are mine exactly.  You just said them better.  : )


----------



## GB

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> But this case is about something privately owned...not something that is public, like say...the nation.


But what we are talking about (or at least were before I climbed up on my soapbox, sorry Mudbug!!!) is grocery stores being open on Christmas. These stores are not something public. They are just like the store I am talking about.




			
				VeraBlue said:
			
		

> and at the risk of earning a smack...I didn't think there were any jews in Boston.... please pardon my political incorrectness....


Are you being facetious? If so then  
If you were being serious then let me educate you. Boston has one of the largest Jewish populations in the US.


----------



## GB

Kitchenelf it really is a cool idea. I wish I remembered the name of the shop. Someone more familiar with Boston may know the name. I think it is on Milk St, but I could be wrong.

Breezy I am not sure how well I am expressing if. I fear I am coming across as a bah humbug, but hopefully not.


----------



## skilletlicker

I resolved not to post in this thread again, but since we are approaching the season of broken resolutions, I will speak plainly.

Some of the posts seem to imply that if the owners of a business choose to close on Christmas, they are infringing on the rights of others in a way that smacks of religious persecution.

Nonsense.


----------



## BreezyCooking

No - you're definitely NOT coming across as a "bah humbug" GB.

My feelings about whether stores are open or not on "federal/bank/religious" holidays is that it should be up to the people involved.  Period.  Not just based on the majority.  Basing everything on the majority is, & this is just MY opinion, a very small-minded (& sometimes dangerous) way of looking at things.

(And no, to get this out of the way ahead of time, I'm not sniping at you Vera - lol!!!)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

I did not mean to insult anyone.   I truly am very sorry if anything that I said made anyone feel uncomfortable or insult them.  That was not my intention at all.  I apologize to anyone who feels that way because of what I posted.    
 
~Mrs. Cuillo


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

GB~ You definatley are not coming across as a bah-humbug.  You have your own opinions and beliefs, as does everyone. 
 
I too agree that this thread has been a great way for everyone to expresstheir opinions on something other than cooking.  An added bonus you might say...


----------



## GB

That is what I love about this site. Ideas on both sides of the fence being put out there and discussed in an honest and respectful way.


----------



## XeniA

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> I resolved not to post in this thread again, but since we are approaching the season of broken resolutions, I will speak plainly.
> 
> Some of the posts seem to imply that if the owners of a business choose to close on Christmas, they are infringing on the rights of others in a way that smacks of religious persecution.
> 
> Nonsense.



I don't know that religious _persecution_ was being implied, although maybe religious _ignorance_ was. Maybe before you rush to pronounce it all "nonsense" you might try putting the shoe on the other foot and try imagining how inconvenienced you'd feel if stores were to remain closed for another religion's major holiday, a holiday that meant zippo to you?

Some of this mania (shops open every day -- which they're still _not_) is creeping over to us in Greece, but meeting a _great_ deal of resistance. My personal objection is just the bowing to the Gods of commercialism. No-one "needs" a shop open every single day of the week! (there are obvious exceptions to this -- I'm talking shops per se, not hospitals, not pharmacies, not life-or-death-related businesses or institutions.)

[Kitchenelf, since you love the idea of selling the shop to the employees: did you know that Jews have these ways of working around religous prohibitions down to an art form, far more developed than any other religion? The selling of the shop is just the tip of the iceberg! (Just finished reading the most fascinating book on this, called "The Shabbat Elevator" (Alan Dundes) -- interesting and fun reading for people of all faiths, I'd think.)]


----------



## skilletlicker

Ayrton said:
			
		

> I don't know that religious _persecution_ was being implied, although maybe religious _ignorance_ was. Maybe before you rush to pronounce it all "nonsense" you might try putting the shoe on the other foot and try imagining how inconvenienced you'd feel if stores were to remain closed for another religion's major holiday, a holiday that meant zippo to you?


I deleted my reply to Ayrton and sent him a respectful response in a PM.


----------



## XeniA

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> I deleted my reply to Ayrton and sent him a respectful response in a PM.



Yup. Did.

Only disagreement here is that him's a her! Evidently a butch one!


----------



## skilletlicker

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Yup. Did.
> 
> Only disagreement here is that him's a her! Evidently a butch one!


Pardon me Ma'am


----------



## XeniA

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Pardon me Ma'am



You were pardoned the moment you said it! You're far from the first who thought so!!


----------



## VeraBlue

Ayrton said:
			
		

> You were pardoned the moment you said it! You're far from the first who thought so!!



very funny.


----------



## XeniA

Skilletlicker, you've inspired a change of my avatar!

I hope it will subconsciously transmit a message of curvacious femininity ... although I suppose it could also give people the impression I have an orange afro. Not a pretty thought.


----------



## skilletlicker

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Skilletlicker, you've inspired a change of my avatar!
> 
> I hope it will subconsciously transmit a message of curvacious femininity ...


That ought to do it.


----------



## Ishbel

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Skilletlicker, you've inspired a change of my avatar!
> 
> I hope it will subconsciously transmit a message of curvacious femininity ... although I suppose it could also give people the impression I have an orange afro. Not a pretty thought.


 
C'mon, admit it... you really do have an orange afro... I know for a fact you went to the hairdresser this morning.


----------



## XeniA

Ishbel said:
			
		

> C'mon, admit it... you really do have an orange afro... I know for a fact you went to the hairdresser this morning.



Dang! You don't miss a trick, do you?!


----------



## tam241

*Is this a joke?*

Just sending a quick message to make sure I can post!


----------



## jeninga75

It took me 4 pages to realize this thread was a year old...  Maybe post in something a little more recent or in the "Introduction" thread to see if you can post


----------



## suziquzie

I used to work at a place with a 24 hour customer service line, open 365 days a tear no matter what. They sold cleaning products and serviced restaurant and hotel dish and laundry machines and the like, so they HAD to be available. 
Anyway at first I used to volunteer to work the smaller holidays, Labor Dya, Memorial Day, for the double time and a half. After a couple years, I decided that time with my family was worth much more than an extra $100.


----------



## suziquzie

LOL don't I feel like a MORON!!!!!
I posted, then read the whole dang thing, all 3 pages, THEN read from Jeninga that it's a year old!!!!!!!!

Maybe I should drink the whole cup of coffee before I type...
So sorry everyone! I hope all had a wonderful holiday, no matter what you celebrate!


----------



## Wil-jr

VeraBlue said:


> It all began years ago when people simply had to go to the movies on New Year's Day. Then they had to shop on New Year's Day. Then it was imperative to make a purchase of some kind on Thanksgiving morning. Then, for the late wakers, it could wait till Thanksgiving afternoon.
> 
> We have people who simply have to shop for christmas gifts until 1 in the morning. Some have to get in there at 6am.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that shop owners want to remain open on the holiday. The people keep going in!!!!
> 
> If people would simply stay home and enjoy the holiday, refusing to frequent any business that feels the need to keep employees working, the owners would lose money and rethink the entire enterprise. As the customer, we apparently permit this to happen. I would sincerely ask that you don't go in for that loaf of bread. You'd make more of a point by staying away.


 
I worked for the usps for 15 yrs and althrough they never deliver on holidays,they always scheduled 85% work force for that day.We had no choice.There were a lot of people who wanted to spend time with family.There was also a lot of people that worked for the extra money.It made no sense for any of them to be there because there was hardly any mail inhouse.


----------



## LPBeier

All Grocery Stores around here close Christmas Day and Boxing Day (26th, celebrated in Canada).  But last year a drug store opened up close by and is open 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year.  They have everything in there, including some basic groceries!


----------



## pdswife

I love it when these old ones pop up!

Shannon works at safeway and has to be there on Christmas day..... sigh.....


----------



## MexicoKaren

My daughter used to manage movie theaters, and guess where all those folks who are tired of hanging around with their boring relatives go - out to a movie! She used to work Christmas Eve and Christmas Day to give her employees a break. We had to schedule our family celebrations around her schedule...sure am glad that is a thing of the past! She is now here in Mexico, living about a mile away from us. NOBODY in Mexico works on Christmas Day. In fact, government offices closed last Friday and will not reopen until after January 6 - Three Kings' Day.


----------



## smoke king

You know, I can remember when most business closed on Sundays....Now their open 24/7, 365 days a year!

Holidays, especially Christmas, Thanksgiving, etc should be spent with family, not tearing through baskets at Walgreens for 75% off garland!!


----------



## homecook

My sil works for the post office. He'll work til 8 pm on Christmas Eve which makes it too late to join us at our get together. He's home on Christmas day for a change but has to be in bed by 6-7 pm because he goes into work at 2:30 am the next day. This is the first time in 8 years he has off on Christmas day. All because if there are any packages that haven't been delivered he will have to do it. Yes, they will deliver packages on Christmas Day.  Some years he has sat and twiddled his thumbs waiting for the main p.o. to bring the packages to him to deliver and they never do!! They wait until the next day and in the mean time he missed Christmas with his kids. Mail your packages early people........

Barb


----------



## sparrowgrass

Uncle Bob said:


> All businesses should follow "bank schedules"...It works!!!!!
> Do you know anyone who does not get their banking done...
> Think of the holidays they observe...not to mention week-ends...
> I have not heard of any banks going 'broke' lately....


 
I didn't figure out that this thread was old til I read this!!


----------



## buckytom

well, i'm not a happy camper. 

i was promised last year that i would be able to either work the midnight shift or get christmas day off for the next few years, while my son is young. "don't worry, we'll work something out" was the expression.

but now, between vacations and new people in my dept., i have to work a christmas dayshift. the other senior engineer decided that he wants the day off and has seniority over me. the only other guys in are inexperienced, so my boss decided that we couldn't leave the fate of the network to them. 

i beefed and belly-ached about it, so he is unofficially allowing me to be on call in the morning so i could be home, and then "mickey mouse" (a union term meaning splitting a shift) the day with one of the new guys. 

so, i'll be in by noon and out by 4-ish, depending on if the systems cooperate.


----------



## Lefty7887

I only have to work one "Big" day, and its not a holiday but I work every New Years Eve as the doorman at my local American Legion.  It doesn't bother me to work since I don't take part in a new years celebration, I'm happy every day I wake up.    I do think most businesses should be closed except 1 gas station and 1 drug store.


----------



## buckytom

i'm working a 17 hour shift on new years eve as well.   in at 11p, out at 4p new years day. although that's not as big a deal anymore. 

last year, we were all asleep by 11.


----------



## Alix

Oh boy, I'm glad at least that you've worked things out so that you can be home in the morning. Hopefully most of the excitement will be done early so you won't feel like you're missing anything. I'd come spell you off but I think the network might be a leeettle bit cranky if you let me near all the "stuff". They'd end up playing the Mentalist 24/7. Heh heh heh.


----------



## buckytom

lol, alix. i figured that it was a chick show.

believe me, i've been tempted to jump on one of the on-air graphics machines and type out a personal message or two.


----------



## Alix

Oh my. THAT would be fun! (My mind is just going a mile a minute thinking of the fun you could have with that!) And yep indeedy its a chick show! I figure since I like it that is the kiss of death and it will be cancelled in the new year. LOL.


----------



## toni1948

By the time Christmas Day rolls around, I've always been too tired to budge.  I never wanted to be away from my family..not even to run an errand.


----------



## roadfix

Although many businesses will open on the 25th traffic will be very light.  Like I did last year I plan on visiting my parents who lives 40 miles away by bicycle.  Why not get a good ride in at the same time?  My cycling buddies will be doing an almost day long group ride elsewhere.  Good for them.


----------



## LPBeier

DH has to work Christmas day, but he works in a group home as a care aid and that is a 24/7/365 job that is essential.  He starts at 7 and is home by 3:30.  Because we don't have little kids, and now aren't even traveling out of town to my families, it is not a problem.  I might even go in with him as I have some presents for the residents and would love to give them out myself!


----------



## MexicoKaren

smoke king said:
			
		

> You know, I can remember when most business closed on Sundays....Now their open 24/7, 365 days a year!



Living in a small Mexican town is like stepping back in time. Most businesses are closed by 2 on Saturday and do not reopen until Monday morning. Families mostly do their shopping at the weekly _tianguis_, which is a big outdoor market that sets up in the middle of town on Sundays. The different vendors sell produce, meat, poultry, seafood, clothes, medicines, electronics, grocery items, hardware, tools, delicious tacos, plastic housewares, crafts, nursery stock - just about anything you could possibly want or need. It is a family affair, with all the children and grandparents browsing,  shopping and getting a bite to eat. We went last week and bought a screwdriver, a wastebasket, a fresh pineapple, a watermelon and a feather duster.

But things are changing - about a year ago, a large Mega supermarket opened here, and it is open from 8 am to 11 pm every day. I welcome the new amenities, but will be sorry to see things change.


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:


> Oh my. THAT would be fun! (My mind is just going a mile a minute thinking of the fun you could have with that!) And yep indeedy its a chick show! I figure since I like it that is the kiss of death and it will be cancelled in the new year. LOL.


James likes The Mentalist as much as I do!  For him though, I think it is because he is kind of like Patrick Jane in some ways--James is very good at reading people, and he picks up on the subtlest clues.

We agree that it will probably be cancelled since we love it!

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272

buckytom said:


> lol, alix. i figured that it was a chick show.
> 
> believe me, i've been tempted to jump on one of the on-air graphics machines and type out a personal message or two.



I would watch just to see that!

Then I could tell everyone, "I know the guy that did that!!"


----------



## Maverick2272

OH, as for the topic, the only thing that bothers me is that most of the places I have worked for in the past make exceptions for every religion _except_ Christianity. If you are Jewish you are home before dark when needed and have your holidays off. If you are Muslim, same thing. But as a practicing Christian don't you dare ask for Sundays, Easter, or Christmas off!! In fact, at the last place I worked you could get Kwanzaa off but I still had to work Christmas day...
I thought we weren't supposed to promote one religion over another in this country, and respect all of them equally...


----------

